# August Winding



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

(Composer, Arranger)

Born: March 24, 1835 - Tårs on the Island of Lolland, Denmark
Died: June 16, 1899 - Copenhagen, Denmark

The Danish composer, Henrik August Winding, was the son of a clergyman who had a passion for collecting and arranging Danish folk songs. Naturally, August studied with his father. Soon, however, he was to move to greater things; he studied piano with Anton Ree who had known Frédéric Chopin. This was followed by composition lessons with Carl Reinecke and theory with no less a person than Niels Wilhelm Gade, the father of Danish music.

In the first instance August Winding was a pianist. He made quite an impression both in Denmark and in concert halls and recital rooms throughout Europe. His specialities were the concerti of W.A. Mozart and L.v. Beethoven. He enjoyed playing in chamber ensembles as well as performing as a recitalist. From 1867 he taught at the conservatoire in Copenhagen.

As a composer, August Winding is unfairly remembered only for a few hymn tunes. However, he wrote much other music - including a symphony, Concerto for Piano & Orchestra in A minor, Op.16 (1869);
Concert allegro for Piano & Orchestra in C minor, Op.29 (c1875); chamber works; songs; piano pieces.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

August Winding (1835-1899) was a Danish pianist, composer and friend of Grieg whose piano concerto dates from 1869. 
Recommended listening:


----------

